# Appealing funding for IVF - anyone had success



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there. 

Has anyone here ever successfuly appealed a decision RE funding IVF?

I have spoken to Mrs Evans at IVF Wales today and she's passed on the address to appeal.
I basically missed the cut of date for Free IVF by 2 months because I was on a waiting list when referred for about 4 months. I am going to send a letter tomorrow but just wondered if anyone had ever had a decision not to fund reversed after appealing?


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

well...................................












yes I HAVE!   Just got home to an email telling me my appeal has been granted! woop woop.

not sure what they will fund but am hoping it's IVF because at my age I think that's best.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

well done beanie B-    that this is the one for you !! xx


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi There, I've just retunred back onto here, thought I would take some time away.  I hope that you won you appeal xx. 
I had received 1 ICSI cycle on the NHS in May 2009 (unfortunatly was not successful) and appealed for further funding in the July 2009 and had a response in the August 2009.  I was granted funding for 2 further ICSI cycles due to my circumstances as no other treatments would have been ideal for my circumstances.  I am just going through my third cycle now and keeping my fringers crossed.  One of the nurses at IVF Wales suggested the appeal process and I am so thankful that she told me.  WheI arrived for my appointment in the August 2009 with Mrs Evans neither of us were aware that I had been granted this until that day and we were both soooooo shocked by it.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there

congratulations on winning.

We din't know we had won until I called the health people to ask! I think their system of sending a letter to your GP and to the clinic but not to the person appealing is awful and it's always a good idea to keep chasing the appeal up.


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Congratulations on your win too.  Thats awful that you didn't get sent a letter also.

I went to my clinc for a follow-up appointment and they had the letter and when I got home from my appointment my letter was in my post box from that day, spooky


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in N Wales and I've asked for more funding (I have had one free go) - just wondering how long did it take before you heard back?


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Gribbie,

I think it was 6-8 weeks when the clinic and I both received the letter.  However the end of last year (i think) people in Wales can now receive 2 free ivf cycles on the NHS Im not sure if there is criteria you need to meet or anything but have you asked in your clinic?  Is there a clinic up by you?  Im attending IVF Wales, Cardiff


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Fab - thanks.  I sent my letter off about a month ago so hopefully I'll hear soon.  I'm having treatment in London because I need PGD and nowhere local does it, although I don't think there is anywhere local even for simple IVF - Manchester or Liverpool are the closest I think.  Mind you London by train is a very easy journey for me so it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Your welcome, hopefully it should be too long till you find out.  I wrote to the Health Board in Caerphilly (i think) so being Wales they might be quicker.  Im in work at the moment and the copy of the letter I wrote to appeal is on my laptop at home which would have the exact date on it so will have a look when I go home.  I found out the 18th August that I had won.  I pretty sure it was 6-8 weeks.

You said you are attending London but as you live in Wales would you be elidible for the 2nd free go?  Worth asking at your clinic.  Have you tried IVF Wales?


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

The address I wrote to was Caerphilly too so that sounds positive.  They paid for my first go which was also in London so I don't think there is a problem with me having treatment outside Wales.  I've not looked at IVF Wales because of the DNA work that needs doing I needed a clinic who can do PGD and CRGH were happy to spend the time getting the HFEA license for me (I'm the first person in the UK to have PGD for my muscle problem).  Sounds like I might hear in a week or two


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

ooh cool so yeah hopefully you should hear within the next couple of weeks, keep me posted to how you got on.

Argh right ok, yeah CRGH is probably your best route especially as they got the HFEA license for you.  Wow thats pretty amazing that your the first person in the UK to be receiving PGD, in a nice way that must feel quite good (in an odd way if you know what I mean), I would think that they would want to do everything for you and make an example out of you so fingers crossed that you get your letter soon and that its good news for you


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Fingers crossed - I'll let you know


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Gribbie, if you want to chase them the email for the Health commission in Caerphilly is [email protected] and my contact was Zoe Goodacre. I really recommend contacting them as they were surprised to hear from me and surprised that I hadn't been told that my appeal was successful!


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Just chased - thanks ever so much


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry for the delayed reply.  Zoe was also my contact and the letter I sent was dated 1st August and I received my letter on the 18th August so mine was quite quick really.

Hope you hear from them soon with good news.

x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow!  That was quick!  Nothing yet but the postman is looking at me like I'm his personal stalker


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Woohoo!       Got funding for 1 more cycle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

gribbie

your should be entitled to 3 full cycles of pdg, this is the guidelines set by WAG. so pleased you have your second cycle yay


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

If this one doesn't work I'll ask again


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

whoo hoo big congratulations    on winning your appeal and getting a second cycle.  You can now start to book yourself in for treatment     

xx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Booked in and started


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

whoo hoo thats fab well done, all booked in and ready to go


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)




----------

